# Gros problème disque dur externe



## james01472 (18 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour, 

j'ai un gros problème avec mon disque dur externe de 1To. Avec mon MacBook, impossible de le formater ou partitionner, sur mon PC Windows XP, il n'apparait pas dans le Poste de travail, alors qu'il apparait dans la Gestion des disques. Cependant, dans le Gestion des disques :

Le volume n'a pas de lettre...
Il n'a pas de système de fichiers
Son statut : Sain (Partition de protection GPT)

Dans ce même menu, lorsque je clic droit sur mon Disque Dur Externe, tout est grisé (Ouvrir, Formater,...).

Que dois-je faire s'il vous plait ?
Merci.


----------

